# Do you email your therapist?



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

My therapist has told me that she is available by email if I'm feeling very anxious or if I have questions about my homework assignment. I haven't emailed her yet because I haven't needed to. This week we spent the session talking about the problems I'm having with my dad. She wants me to write him a letter and email it to her so we can discuss it first. I feel like there's so much I didn't have time to cover about my relationship with my dad. Is it ok for me to pour my heart out to her over email when I attach the letter? I just don't want to over-step my bounds. I'm not used to doctors making themselves available outside of patient visits. Do you email your therapist to continue discussions started during the session?


----------



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

That is interesting. I imagine most do not do this because of HIPA and the whole patient/doctor confidentiality thing.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

My therapist let me email him in the beginning of our sessions together because I was too anxious to call him to tell him something. (Phone Phobia) But then - after a couple of months, he told me to stop it.

It hurt.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

It would be interesting. I have an appointment with a new the rapist (lol) on Oct. 10. We will see how she is, I am quite curious.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

I personally don't, but I mean if she said to email her, I don't see a problem.

If it's going to be real long though, you might want to add a note saying that you want to discuss it in your next session? Just a thought, that way it'll be like your giving her the option to reply or just wait until your next session.


----------



## Chopkinsca (Jun 16, 2006)

I've emailed my therapist and he said he likes to receive an email from me. I can express myself much better in typing. Also, it could serve as a benchmark for talking in person. He knows how I can talk in an email, so that would be my goal for verbosity in an actual personal conversation.


----------



## lynnb (May 10, 2011)

I have emailed my therapist. Initially, I emailed her my homework, when she had me do lists and stuff. I don't have a printer at home and didn't want to print that stuff up at work. She tells me I can call her, text, or email her if I am really freaking out. I have had a few occasions to do that. I try not to, but when I am really messed up, sometimes it helps.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have a counselor that I can email or call during his schedule. I haven't called in a long time...that's a pretty good sign .

It is nice to have as long as you don't take up too much time.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

We have communicated via e-mail several times. But only about appointment times or changes.


----------



## kaykay609 (May 30, 2011)

It happens a lot that I want to tell my therapist something during our appointments but I can't, or I forget something or I don't know what words to use or how to describe it or I just didn't get the change for it. So I mail it to her later, and she appreciates it because she thinks I can express myself much better when I write. Sometimes she replies, sometimes she doesn't, but then we discuss it during the next session. It's really helpful to me.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I text my therapist sometimes, when I'm having a really hard time and I need to let someone know, and also to update him on how well I've been doing not avoiding things. He's really nice to let me do that and he always replies


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

I can contact the social work dept, but not my cpn,I can leave an answer message, but both are strictly office hours.


----------



## lynnb (May 10, 2011)

nothingman said:


> It happens a lot that I want to tell my therapist something during our appointments but I can't, or I forget something or I don't know what words to use or how to describe it or I just didn't get the change for it. So I mail it to her later, and she appreciates it because she thinks I can express myself much better when I write. Sometimes she replies, sometimes she doesn't, but then we discuss it during the next session. It's really helpful to me.


That's how it is for me. There are things I just can't say in person, but I want to say. I just freeze in person sometimes. It's easier over email. Then, the cat is out of the bag and we can talk about it. I try not to do it unless I am having a really rough time. She's told me I can call, text, or email her if I am having a really rough time.


----------



## LadyDarkness (Jun 5, 2011)

I'd like to be able to email my Psychiatrist, but she said no. I feel better emailing than talking on the phone.


----------

